# Anyone use these handheld sandblasters?



## Buster1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am going to need some media blasting for one of my frames, a tank and a few smallish parts.  I don't have access to any large scale/medium scale blasting tanks and don't relish in purchasing one either ($1000+).

Anyone have any experience with anything like this?  $40-$60 at most stores.

Do you just go outside and blast away?  Will it remove old chrome pitted beyond recognition?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 22, 2011)

*blaster*

I have used them with limited success. If you have a compressor that can produce a lot of cfm, they aren't too bad. You also need to have plenty of time as they don't cut very fast. I started with those and moved up to a tank model. I just blast outside and don't attempt to recover any of the abrasive.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never had much luck with ANY blaster and chrome. I have a 20lb pressure pot from harbor freight and a siphon blast cabinet (using black blast media)

Whatever you get. DON'T USE PLAY SAND!

Also want to add that if your compressor tank collects a lot of moisture you're going to want to put an air dryer in line (closer to the blaster) If you don't, the blaster will clog after 20 minutes or so.


----------

